# Hong Kong Philharmonic Quarantines after Member Tests Positive for Covid-19!



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

Oh dear God!

Those who attended the concert are urged by authorities to be tested ASAP.

*About 100 members of the Hong Kong Philharmonic Orchestra are being quarantined after one of its members tested positive for the coronavirus*
https://abcnews.go.com/Entertainmen...a-quarantines-member-contracts-covid-73581560

Press Release of HK Phil.
*HK Phil Special Announcement on a preliminarily tested positive for COVID-19 case*
https://www.hkphil.org/press-release



> On 13 October 2020 (Tuesday), a Hong Kong Philharmonic Orchestra (HK Phil) musician preliminarily tested positive for COVID-19. The HK Phil has informed the Centre for Health Protection (CHP), the Hong Kong Cultural Centre, and relevant working partners about the situation. Arrangement has been made with the CHP to send the concerned orchestral members to stay at the quarantine centres and backstage staff to undergo testing.
> 
> The HK Phil offices are temporarily closed and will be disinfected in the coming days.
> 
> As a precautionary measure, HK Phil performances on 16, 17, 23 and 24 October will be cancelled. Refund arrangements will be announced next week.


Hope those affected recover soon!


----------

